# And the latest social media trend involving airlines is...



## Anderson (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2014/04/14/dozens-of-teenagers-are-now-tweeting-bomb-jokes-to-american-airlines/?tid=pm_pop

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/womens-life/10768104/Joke-bomb-threats-on-Twitter-The-most-terrifying-teenage-trend.html

The short version is that a Dutch teenager tweeted a prank bomb threat against an American Airlines plane and got arrested...and the Twitterverse promptly went into revolt over that reaction. Suffice it to say that this is something I _never_ thought I would see.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought you were going to make a post about the photograph that AA's merger partner US Airways tweeted a couple days ago.

For those wondering, search at your own risk. NSFW.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 16, 2014)

Ha, I thought so as well.

Very NSFW, btw.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 16, 2014)

I saw a story on that, and I saw an article that said there was a connection...apparently the claim is that the image in question was sent as part of the Twitter backlash against the arrest and got re-tweeted by accident.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Apr 16, 2014)

BTW: I heard that the twitt who Tweeted twatt at USBare (Now that would be a 'policy in a name' that would speed up the TSA screening process  ) is not getting canned, since the Tweet was sent out 'accidentally.'


----------

